
Postgres to Oracle: please, security test our code - chris_wot
http://www.databasesoup.com/2015/08/please-security-test-our-code.html?m=1
======
chris_wot
Attrition.org has done an interesting biography of Oracle CSO Mary Ann
Davidson here:
[http://attrition.org/security/rant/oracle01/](http://attrition.org/security/rant/oracle01/)

It only goes to 2008, but it really shows nothing has changed! How did this
self-admitted "closet-Luddite" become the most important security person
within Oracle?

